# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Peres'ten Türk ordusuna

## bozok

*Peres'ten Türk ordusuna* 


*23.11.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres, "Türkiye dünya üzerinde demokratik olmayan bir kurumun yani ordunun demokrasiyi korumakla görevli olduğu tek ülkedir" dedi.* 

İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı şimon Peres, Türkiye ile yaşanan gerginliklerin ikili ilişkiye zarar vermesi konusunda uyardı. Peres, “İki taraf için yararlı olan bir ilişkiye zarar vermemek için çok dikkatli olmalıyız. 

Türkiye, bölgemizde çok önemli bir ülke ve NATO’nun saygı duyulan bir üyesidir. Sabırlı olmalıyız, haritayı doğru okumalıyız ve iki ülkemiz arasında geçici gerginliklere kurban olmamalıyız” uyarısını da yaptı.ABD’de askeri konularında uzmanlaşmış *Defense News* tarafından yayımlanan söyleşide şimon Peres, Türkiye ile ilgili bazı sorunlara ilginç yanıtlar verdi. “Türk Başbakanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, ülkesini İsrail ile ortaklıktan uzaklaştırarak radikal İslam’a doğru götürüyor mu?” yönündeki soru üzerine şunları söyledi:

*-“TüRKİYE, ORDUNUN DEMOKRASİYİ KORUMAKLA GüREVLENDİRİLDİğİ TEK üLKE”*

“Türkiye, dünyanın, demokratik olmayan bir kurum, ordunun demokrasinin korunmasıyla görevlendirildiği tek ülkedir. Ve bunu yaptılar. şimdi ordunun rolü değişti ve mesele, Erdoğan’ın, bu Müslüman halkını demokrasiye götürüp götürmeyeceği yada demokratik güçlerin, daha İslami bir devleti talep edip etmeyeceği. Uzun bir süre, Erdoğan, İsrail ile iyi bir ilişki istemişti. Ancak ne oldu? Bunu daha geniş bir perspektiften görmeye çalışıyorum. Türk liderliği, birleşik Avrupa’nın bir parçası olmayı çok istiyordu ve Avrupalılar, ayaklarını sürdüler ve hayal kırıklığı hissiyatı doğdu ve bu, onları, Türkiye’nin bir rol oynayabileceği baskı bir alana bakmaya itti. Türkiye aynı zamanda Suriye ile İsrail arasında bir rol oynamak istiyordu ve bu, bizim eski başbakanımız tarafından kabul edildi. Ve bir arabulucu olduğunuzda bir tarafa olan yakınlığınızı bir kenara bırakırsınız ve iki ülke arasında ortadaki bir yere giderseniz. Bu da belirli bir etkisi oldu. Erdoğan, farklı yönlerdeki hamlesinde ne kadar uzağa gitmek istiyor? Bilmiyorum.” 

İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı Peres, “Ankara, Suriye ve İran ile daha yakın stratejik bağların arayışında olduğu bir dönemde İsrail, Türkiye’ye ileri askeri teknolojiyi sağlamalı mıdır?” sorusunun karşısında ise “Uzun yıllardır tesis edilen, işbirliğine dayalı, iki taraf için yararlı bir ilişkiye zarar vermemek için çok dikkatli olmalıyız. Türkiye, bölgemizde çok önemli bir ülke ve NATO’nun saygı duyulan bir üyesidir. Sabırlı olmalıyız, haritayı doğru okumalıyız ve iki ülkemiz arasında geçici gerginliklere kurban olmamalıyız” uyarısını da yaptı.İran’ın Hizbullah’ı finanse ettiğini, Suriye üzerinden Hamas ve Hizbullah’a silah gönderdiğini ve şimdi Latin Amerika’da istikrarsızlık yaratmaya çalıştığını söyleyen Peres, “Türkiye için fazla aktif bir biçimde İran’ın gündeminde yanında yer alarak dünyadaki konumunu zedelememin ve itibarına zarar vermenin çok zor olacağını düşünüyorum” şeklinde konuştu. 


...

----------

